# Motorized Iver Johnson "Tribute" Bike



## Handyman (Sep 8, 2018)

Sad to see this motorized Iver Johnson bike leave this years show at the Fitchburg Historical Society!  It created quite a lot of interest, questions, and comments from visitors.  However, the owner has decided to put it up for sale, asking $4300.  I have no stake in this sale other than passing off the owners contact info to interested parties, so message me with questions.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Thurman (Sep 8, 2018)

Chinese drive train.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 8, 2018)

My friend is going to take the Blake Bros off of this one and change it to Iver Johnson


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 11, 2018)

THAT Baby's A LOOKER!!! :eek:


----------

